# I am officially an Entered Apprentice



## Samuel Tucker (Mar 29, 2019)

I wanted to share this with you all. Last night was my first degree. It was exhilarating.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 29, 2019)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2019)

Again, Congrats and Welcome !!!!!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 29, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> I wanted to share this with you all. Last night was my first degree. It was exhilarating.


Congratulations!


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 29, 2019)

Congratulations ! But not yet a professional goat rider.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 29, 2019)

Congratulations, Brother.


----------



## Howard Giang (Mar 30, 2019)

Samuel Tucker said:


> I wanted to share this with you all. Last night was my first degree. It was exhilarating.


Congratulation Samuel! I was thinking about you and curious about the outcome of the vote. It is great that you accomplished the first task. Best wishes for you and your future in Masonry.


----------



## Mark Petro (Mar 30, 2019)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## GGG (Mar 30, 2019)

Congratz!!!


----------



## Bro Sony (Mar 31, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome Brother!


----------



## Adrian Martinez (Apr 1, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome, brother!


----------



## Keith C (Apr 2, 2019)

Congratulations and enjoy the journey Brother!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 9, 2019)

Congrats Brother!


----------

